# I'm so angry...



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

I took everything inside on Halloween night, except for the cemetery fence. I had 18 sections with 5 posts per section, and on each post I had glued a little foam skull. Well, I come home from work tonight and someone (and by someone, I mean a teenage boy I'm sure) flicked off 17 of the skulls. They weren't stolen, just broken.

I don't know what to think. I don't understand how someone can break other people's stuff and think it's funny. I don't know whether to blame the parents for not teaching their kids to respect other peoples property, or what?

I couldn't even IMAGINE breaking someone else's things. What gets me is that since there's no way of catching this kid or kids it will just reinforce in their minds that they can do whatever they want.

I know that many kids are like this, and unfortunately there's no way to stop or change it, but it just makes me mad, and disappointed.

Another thing that gets me is that this kid not only broke my stuff, but now he's made me stressed/angry/sad (for him and the future of civilization) disappointed/took up my time and energy, etc. And he's probably forgotten about it already. He has no problem breaking my things, but I'm sure he would be pissed if I broke 17 buttons on his cell phone...

Sorry for rambling.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the damage. 
I use hunting camera's. They only take a pic if there is movement in front of them and since they use an IR flash the victim doesn't even know they've been caught.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I hear ya. Someone smashed my favorite new tombstone I just built a couple of weeks ago. It pisses me off, but for every random jerk, there is likely tons of people who got a lot of joy out of your work, so don't let one knob ruin your good feelings (but I know it's hard when you have to pick up all the broken pieces..)


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

yup probably some stupid teenagers.

a few weeks ago my friends came home from college, bringing along some kid named Dom who I didn't know. so while walking around after a party he goes up to some guys yard and grabs two giant spider props from a display and started tossing them around. I was _pissed_ but didn't say anything since I didn't know him. My friends however, knew how mad I was and convinced him to run back to the house and return the prop.... 3 blocks later.

yeah, i hate people sometimes but don't let it get you down. kids are jerks in large groups


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*It's only stuff.*

Never forget that the props and the work are to bring pleasure to yourself and others. The value lies in your efforts and the fruits of enjoyment they create. Some obnoxious child can not take away any of this. Your spirit remains, even though your stuff may be damaged. The stuff can be replaced, your spirit can not. It is the dedicated haunters right nay duty to maintain this spirit. It is our creed.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

For fun I've built some tombstones out of cement - let them kick those over!


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

@spinman1949 -
What a great perspective. I couldn't agree more. I spend countless hours planning, building, buying, staging, tweaking, etc. (as I'm sure we all do) but we only get about 30 ToTs -- maybe 50 - 60 total counting adults. But it doesn't matter because the satisfaction I get when I hear the people comment on how 'cool' our house is makes it all worth it.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

this is a terrible paraphrase but I have heard it said that children are born wild animals and it takes along time to make them into civilized men and women. Some people are born with empathy, some people have to learn it, and some people arent wired for it. We call them psychopaths. That's who trashed your fence. And that why we camped in the front yard the night before our haunt, so no one would steal or vandalize it, becasue it only takes one jerk to ruin it all.

Your position of power in this is to just fix it and move on. The d*ck who broke it will never make anything people love and will be hated his or her whole life for their sh*tty attitude.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I am always sorry to hear about this. I agree with all the above posts - don't let one retard spoil it for you or the rest of the peeps that enjoy your haunt/props.


----------

